# Need Hunting area near Eastlake for Muzzy Season



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Have a question for anyone that might be able to help. I have gotten stuck on a job near Eastlake,Ohio ( Mistake on the Lake ) First Energy to be exact for what looks like the whole muzzy season. The problem I have is I am only working 10's from 1:00 am to 11:00 am which leaves me many hours to sit bored in the hotel. What I am looking for is a hunting area semi close to this area where I can throw my ground blind up and kill sometime in the late afternoon and maybe tag my last doe of the year cause I cant hit a buck worth a sh*t this year.  If anyone knows this area and can help me out that would be great. Even some private land where I can exchange some hunting rights for next season on my 120 acre farm in SE ohio would be great just hate wasting time in a hotel when I can be much more useful killing some furry brown mammals.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

check out the dnr maps. you may find something of interest realatively close.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why don't you hunt near Borac's ? The place is loaded with deer.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Disregard my previous note. I thought you were from the area and I was being sarcastic. There are loads of deer there but I don't think you can hunt there.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Grand river or le due reservoir.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Hows the hunting pressure in these places during muzzy ? I looked at ludue at it sayd it is 877 acres but are there hunters posted everywhere ?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Hows the hunting pressure in these places during muzzy ? I looked at ludue at it sayd it is 877 acres but are there hunters posted everywhere ?


I haven't hunted le due during muzzle loader yet. I did hunt out there last year during bow season and we didn't come across anyone. Grand river has a lot of good places but I don't know where to point ya for a quick spot while your in town. I'll try to get ya a few coordinates tomorrow when I get home from work and the family.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks allot Sharp , any and all info I can gather would be great.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is public land on rapids rd north of 422 ,that is now part of the ladue land. there is hardwood ,heavy brush and crop fields to hunt. good luck out there.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

You could try Hambden Orchards on 608 in Geauga County. State Game lands about 25 min to a 1/2 hour from Eastlake it would be your closest bet on public land. Old orchards, swamp and hardwoods. Should be able to fill a doe tag there. Muzzy season not as crowded as in other seasons.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck getting permission after calling this area the mistake on the lake. go back to florida. i cant believe some people. they insult you then ask a favor. this jerk is probably a michigan fan too. loser


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

KopperTop said:


> good luck getting permission after calling this area the mistake on the lake. go back to florida. i cant believe some people. they insult you then ask a favor. this jerk is probably a michigan fan too. loser


all this name calling after christmas  for onley a couple posts you got some stones ........ and you kiss your mother with that .....this site was not attened for name calling being rude or bashing anybody... its not a way to meet any friends.....you can fix this with an easy "edit"


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Thanks allot Sharp , any and all info I can gather would be great.


Check your PMs.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

stones yes i have them and i just don't appreciate the negative attitude for OUR area. he comes here to work and wants to insult us. if it wasn't for the mistake on the lake he wouldn't be working those "only 10's". a lot can be misinterpreted in just text so i hope that's the case. but florida it didn't come across right to me bub


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

easy does it fellas, i took it as a sarcastic remark in a complementary way. he also has land in southeast ohio.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

KopperTop said:


> stones yes i have them and i just don't appreciate the negative attitude for OUR area. he comes here to work and wants to insult us. if it wasn't for the mistake on the lake he wouldn't be working those "only 10's". a lot can be misinterpreted in just text so i hope that's the case. but florida it didn't come across right to me bub


FYI TOPPER - I was referring to the POWER PLANT as the mistake on the Lake , if you have ever been out there and seen how they have not taken care of that plant for 20 years there would not be any mis understanding , I come up here to work because the skilled krafts in the local area are not capable of completeing this job/retrofit. And you are right if it wasnt for the mistake on the lake I would not be working here and only working 10's , I would be semewhere else in the state or the country working 12' or 14's and take my summers off ( not on goverment subsitance = unemployment ) to enjoy my farm ( that I offered to exchange hunting rights ) in SE ohio.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info Sharp and Freyednot. I am going to be up there tommrow and gonna make a run around while I kill some time. Once again thanks guys and I will let ya know how I do.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Thanks for the info Sharp and Freyednot. I am going to be up there tommrow and gonna make a run around while I kill some time. Once again thanks guys and I will let ya know how I do.


Sure thing, good luck! I'll see if I can drum up some other spots out that way for ya.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am a hunter who lives in Eastlake Ohio. Unfortunately from what i know bud you cant hunt there. The biggest bucks i have seen are in eastlake and I could put you on them but only if we were allowed. I would still call and check if it would be possible but im pretty sure its not allowed. if you wanna see giant bucks there here honestly but through out a phone call and see if there is any possibilty.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Any luck scouting those areas I gave ya?


----------

